# Air Museums



## DBII (Oct 30, 2007)

I love traveling to military museums. I went to Dayton last year. I have not been to the new Air and Space wing or to the Naval Flight Museum. My father wants to go back to Dayton next year but I would like to go somewhere new. Where should I talk my father into going next summer? What is the best museum stateside? 

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2007)

For aircraft I really enjoyed the NASM in Washington DC and the US Army Aviation Museum at Ft. Rucker. 

Not stateside but I will be checking out a Me 262, Me 163 and a Bf 109E this weekend in Munich but I wont make it to the main Air Museum due to lack of time.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 31, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> For aircraft I really enjoyed the NASM in Washington DC and the US Army Aviation Museum at Ft. Rucker.
> 
> Not stateside but I will be checking out a Me 262, Me 163 and a Bf 109E this weekend in Munich but I wont make it to the main Air Museum due to lack of time.



Pictures please?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 31, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> For aircraft I really enjoyed the NASM in .




The NASM is a must..

on the west coast, the Seattle museum of flight:
Museum of Flight



San Diego has a pretty cool one too... (kinda small)
SDAM - Welcome to the San Diego Air Space Museum


The USS Midway is also in SD with a lot of great aircraft:
The Midway :: San Diego's Aircraft Carrier Museum

And if u find ourself in central CA the Castle AFB Museum is worth a look.
.: Welcome to the Castle Air Museum -- Atwater, California :.

this web site is dedicated to aviation museums:

Aviation Museum Locator


For Tanks... these would be fun:

AAF Tank Museum - American Armoured Foundation - American - In Danville Virginia

Tanks - Patton Tank Museum


.


----------



## DBII (Oct 31, 2007)

CA is on my list after Florida. So many planes and so little time. Thanks for the suggestions. If you are good I will posts pictures this weekend. 

Clank, Clank, I'm a tank

DBII


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2007)

In the Southern California area:

Chino Planes of Fame. The best air museum in the world where they actually take some of their planes up once a month.

Planes of Fame Air Museum ~ Official Site

March Airfield Museum. About 30 minutes away from Chino.

March Field Air Museum


----------



## wingnuts (Oct 31, 2007)

If anyone is in Bangkok, Thailand I can recommend the Royal Thai Air Force Museum at Don Muang Airport. 

It has several sole remaining types such as Vought VS93 Corsair, Curtis Hawk III and Tachikawa Ki36 Ida plus many others. Well presented and in good condition. No entry fee but donations appreciated. 

I have many photos if anyone interested.

It is at the opposite side to the civilian terminal at 171 Phayonyothin Road. For more info if you are in BKK call: Tel.0 2534 1853,
0 2534 2113


pipitapan


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 31, 2007)

The CWH in Hamiltom Ontario CANADIAN WARPLANE HERITAGE
Canadian Aviation museum Canada Aviation Museum — Musée de l'aviation du Canada


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Pictures please?



Yes I will post them in a seperate thread, as I dont want to hijack this one. Unfortuanatly the majority of the aircraft that belong to the Deutsches Museum are at a seperate airfield. At the museum itself there are only a Bf 108, Bf 109E, Me 262, Me 163, V1, V2 and some other smaller aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2007)

wingnuts said:


> I have many photos if anyone interested.



Please do!

Start a new thread on that.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah, I'd love to see what you have.


----------



## DBII (Nov 1, 2007)

I would love to go to Thailand. The type 11 (75N) is a reproduction. It was painted in Houston Texas. The plane was at the Lone Star Flight Museum for over a year prior to the Royal Tai Air Force Museum. It was in flying condition when it left. It's sister shows up from time to time at airshows. I posted the sister plane's picture last week on another thread. 

Thanks for the leads everyone. 

DBII


----------



## DBII (Nov 1, 2007)

Der Adler, is the museum in Munich the Military Industrial Museum? I went the Museum and cannot remember where the place is. I hate getting old.

DBII


----------



## Rusker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there a website online that lists air museums around the US by state?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

DBII said:


> Der Adler, is the museum in Munich the Military Industrial Museum? I went the Museum and cannot remember where the place is. I hate getting old.
> 
> DBII



No the one in Munich is the Deutsches Museum (German Museum). It is however not about Germany and rather a Physics Museum. It is the largest Physics Museum in the world and very well done. It does cover aircraft though but most of the aircraft are at an old WW2 Airfield just outside of Munich that is part of the Deutsches Museum.


----------



## wingnuts (Nov 6, 2007)

A few more interesting aircfaft from the RTAF Museum at Don Muang, Bangkok.

The Corsair 1 is the only one in the world...


----------



## DBII (Nov 7, 2007)

1st class pictures. The building is well lit with natural lighting. 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

I think that P-12 is the last one in existance. I've heard the Bangkok museum has a few rare ones.


----------



## wingnuts (Nov 7, 2007)

Njaco said:


> I think that P-12 is the last one in existance. I've heard the Bangkok museum has a few rare ones.



The Vought Corsair V-93S, Tachikawa Ki-55 'Ida' and the Curtis Hawk III are the only ones claimed to be the sole survivors, I believe the USAF Museum has a Boeing P12.

There is a good selection of aircraft there, from 1920s to fairly recent, mostly in good or reaonable condition, plus good displays of weapons and uniforms etc. It is usually very quiet there, no crowds, free entry. A few more English translations last time I was there (Dec 2005) and the new RTAF Colonel I/C seemed very keen to make it more of an attraction.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 8, 2007)

wingnuts said:


> I have many photos if anyone interested.



Did you manage to get any photos of Thailand's RTAF-5?


----------



## wingnuts (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep, just one though. 

Good line up of a couple of generations of jet fighters too from T33 (OK ..I know it's a trainer) F84E Thunderjet (the earlier straight winged version of the swept wing F84F Thunderstreak) plus two Sabres, an F86F and an F86L... 2 F5s as well.

A late model Spitfire as well (not sure what mark), as well as cannons and rocket or bomb racks it had a camera window behind the cockpit. 

Some good paintings and other items on display. 

During WW2 the Thailand was a reluctant ally of the Japanese, at one stage towards the end while the RTAF Hayabusas were attacking USAAF B29s bombing Bangkok other members of the RTAF were smuggling allied SOE and OSS agents into Thailand and SE Asia from Ceylon and Burma


----------



## GunSmoke (Nov 12, 2007)

Evergreen Air museum in Mcminville,ore is awesome, it's where the spruce goose is now located


----------



## Elvis (Nov 25, 2007)

DBII said:


> I love traveling to military museums. I went to Dayton last year. I have not been to the new Air and Space wing or to the Naval Flight Museum. My father wants to go back to Dayton next year but I would like to go somewhere new. Where should I talk my father into going next summer? What is the best museum stateside?
> 
> DBII


I think the Smithsonian still ranks as the best in the nation.
The USAF museum seems pretty well stocked as well.
Out here in Seattle, we've had the Boeing Museum of Flight for about 20 years now and a few years ago they opened the Personal Courage wing, which is dedicated to those who gave their all in conflict and never came back.





Elvis


----------

